# Historical Novels



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Any good suggestions that you would recommend within the genre of 'Historical Novels'?

Most recent one I've read is "Aztec" by Gary Jennings. I'd recommend this selection among the top of my list along with "The Journeyer" (about Marco Polo) by the same author.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'd recommend almost anything written by James A. Michener. My two favorites are "Centennial" and "Chesapeake."


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

How about "The Greenlanders" by Jane Smiley?


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

The other books in the Aztec series by Gary Jennings are very good too!
I just finished "World Without End", the sequel to Ken Follett's "Pillars of the Earth", I highly recommend both books!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Some of the Michael/Jeff Shaara stuff is good. Most of those are civil war novels. I'm reading The Worst Hard Time by Timothy Egan. It's more of a journalistic book but it's a great read about the dust bowl.


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Cold Mountain. Very moving novel set in the Civil War era. The movie is pretty good too.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I enjoyed the Kent Family Chronicles by John Jakes, a lot


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I would second Centennial. A truly awesome book.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I read a series by Jack Whyte called the Camulod Chronicles, which is about the fall of Rome & the rise of Britain. It is a rational (but fictional) explanation of Arthur & Camelot, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It also had some homesteading/prep relevance as well, particularly the third book.

-Joy


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you enjoy murder mysteries, you could try the Cadfael books. All set in the middle ages (12th century) and rich in detail about the church, the common folk, and the norman/anglo hatreds. 

Robert Graves is an author you might like. His books are thoroughly researched and read like he was there watching. Don't know if you remember it, but the series on TV, _I, Claudius_ was from his book.


----------



## alummule (Feb 6, 2009)

*Cloudsplitter, by Russell Banks*, is an example of this type of novel based on historical events. The novel takes the form of a memoir of Owen Brown, one of sons of John Brown the abolitionist, who attacked the Federal arsenal at Harper's Ferry with the goal of leading a slave revolt. Among the questions that Banks speculates about is why did John Brown take this action and why did others follow him. This is an appropriate topic for an historical novel because John Brown's actions were unusual and controversial. Ever since his death Brown has been a subject of controversy and speculation. In Cloudsplitter Banks expresses his speculation on those events.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love the Saxon books by Bernard Cornwell:
"The Saxon Stories tell the tale of Alfred the Great and his descendants through the eyes of Uhtred, an English boy born into the aristocracy of ninth-century Northumbria, captured by the Danes and taught the Viking ways".


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

Homeland, and American Dreams in that order by John Jakes.
The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett.
Stonehenge by Bernard Cornwell. +1 for the Saxons also


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series.

While it's not per se a historical novel, it is set in Scotland from 1743-1765ish, and America up till 1776 (to date, she's still adding to the series.)

And, Diana does include many historical details and her books are well researched.

It's hard to classify her books, as there's time travel, romance, violence, war, etc. They really don't fit into any easy genra, but the historical accuracy is fabulous--she shares things that aren't in most books. like...hangman's grease, making blood pudding, making wiskey, growing potatos, eating tomatos, medicine, witchcraft, Attending a King's morning toilet and so much more. All facinating reading--for members of either sex!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Ever hear of James Alexander Thom? I've read everything he's written. You should give these a try: Panther In the Sky (about Tecumseh). The Red Heart (about a Quaker woman who was kidnapped by Indians and looked for by her family... for many years...true story) and Children of First Man...based on the Legend that the Mandan Indians were descended from a Welch king...this book was so riveting, that I read the last 400 pages in one sitting. Superb. Then there is also Gehghis Lords of the Bow by Conn Iggulden. I've read several others by him as well regarding the Roman Empire. Very well written and fascinating. Helps to explain a lot of ancient history I'm not sure of. I also read The Frontiersmen by Alan Eckert. It recounts many of the adventures of Simon Kenton. A long book but what a great read. I'm mostly into North American Historical Fiction from 1500s through the late 1800's.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pheasantplucker said:


> Ever hear of James Alexander Thom? I've read everything he's written. You should give these a try: Panther In the Sky (about Tecumseh).



I read that book as well...excellent! Thom is a terrific writer. I've also read and recommend "From Sea to Shining Sea" (about the Lewis & Clark Expedition) and Long Knife (about George Clark of Lewis & Clark fame) by Thom.

Lastly, a recommendation for all Homesteading Today women with an interest in survival. Read "Follow the River" by Thom. This is the fictionalized true story of Mary Ingles who was captured by Indians in the 1700s, escaped, and had to find her way back home. Excellent, excellent, excellent!

Thanks Pheasantplucker for jogging my memory about the great books by James Alexander Thom!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The Irish historical novels by Morgan Llywelyn are excellent. 

Pix


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'd recommend almost anything written by James A. Michener. My two favorites are "Centennial" and "Chesapeake."


Yes. I've enjoyed reading almost all of the books written by James Michner. Two that come to mind besides the ones you mentioned are "Poland" and "Alaska"


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

moonwolf said:


> Yes. I've enjoyed reading almost all of the books written by James Michner. Two that come to mind besides the ones you mentioned are "Poland" and "Alaska"


Don't let ol' whats-her-name hear this, but Texas wasn't half bad either. I never read Poland, but Alaska was real good and should be required reading for anyone planning to visit our largest state.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Don't let ol' whats-her-name hear this, but Texas wasn't half bad either. I never read Poland, but Alaska was real good and should be required reading for anyone planning to visit our largest state.


Texas is classic James Michner for historical reading. I also liked "The Source", "The Covenant", "Centennial", and "Caravans". 

On another note I'm discovering my newest reading selection author Neal Stephenson and Volume one of his Baroque Cycle called "Quicksilver". It's an enormous set of novels with some of the most interesting scientific (Isaac Newton and Robert Hooke to name just a couple) and powerful historical characters of past times. I find it's an excellent book to get engrossed with as well as the really good literature aspect of this amazing author.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I second Follow The River. It really is an inspiraring book and HARD to put down. Pheasantplucker i am going to check out those other books by James Alexander Thom that you mentioned. thanks!


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

Colleen McCollough's "First Man in Rome" series. 

I also loved "Cold Mountain".


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ShortSheep said:


> Colleen McCollough's "First Man in Rome" series.
> 
> I also loved "Cold Mountain".


That is so funny you should mention "First Man in Rome" series. I just finished Antony and Cleopatra. It was very enlighting.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Lots of English history and fiction in books by Edward Rutherfurd,so far I have read London,The Forest,Sarum.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Gary Jennings has another book called Raptor. It's about the Goths and their takeover of Rome.

Lucia St. Clair Robson (I think) has a couple good ones. They're about the 'end of the indian' I guess you could say. Trail of Tears and stuff like that.

I also like Thom, Cornwell, Gabaldon and Whyte. All good!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The many novels Wilber Smith has written about the English raping the continent of Africa are really great. I always wanted to go back & read them in chronological order.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> That is so funny you should mention "First Man in Rome" series. I just finished Antony and Cleopatra. It was very enlighting.


I've read most of Colleen McCullogh Rome series and agree it's excellent historical reading. One of the things that stick with me on some of those books is the 'true to life' accounts behind the Caesars and Cicero among other famous characters of that historical time period. 

McCullogh is quite a versatile writer. She wrote also "The Thornbird".


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

d37fan said:


> Homeland, and American Dreams in that order by John Jakes.


Ditto on those two... I really enjoyed them.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Finished To the Last Man by Jeff Shaara about WWI a few weeks back. That ranks in my top ten books I've ever read.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

moonwolf said:


> I've read most of Colleen McCullogh Rome series and agree it's excellent historical reading. One of the things that stick with me on some of those books is the 'true to life' accounts behind the Caesars and Cicero among other famous characters of that historical time period.
> 
> McCullogh is quite a versatile writer. She wrote also "The Thornbird".


She is a very accurate writer. I like that in authors that they research before they write.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished Hornet's Flight by Ken Follett. About the resistance fighters in Denmark during early WWII. Quick read & very interesting.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I read that book as well...excellent! Thom is a terrific writer. I've also read and recommend "From Sea to Shining Sea" (about the Lewis & Clark Expedition) and Long Knife (about George Clark of Lewis & Clark fame) by Thom.
> 
> Lastly, a recommendation for all Homesteading Today women with an interest in survival. Read "Follow the River" by Thom. This is the fictionalized true story of Mary Ingles who was captured by Indians in the 1700s, escaped, and had to find her way back home. Excellent, excellent, excellent!
> 
> Thanks Pheasantplucker for jogging my memory about the great books by James Alexander Thom!


I agree about Follow The River, I couldn't put it down! 

Thanks Moonwolf for this thread,I also love historical novels!!


----------



## The_Shepherdess (Dec 5, 2005)

Whoa, no Dunnett readers? Dorothy Dunnett wrote a very good series set during the reign of Mary of England. The books run all around Europe, and while there's lots of fiction the historical bits are accurate. The series title is the Lymond Chronicles, and the first book is Game of Kings--all hte titles are chess-related.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Patrick O'Brian. 'nuff said.


----------



## BilOregon (May 2, 2008)

W.E.B. Griffin has some great historical fiction.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anything by F. Van Wyck Mason or Edison Marshall. I think they're all out of print by now but you can still find them in libraries or used books stores. Amazon can get you to the used copies. Highly recommend Manilla Galleon by Mason as a place to start. Mary Renault and Dorothy Dunnett are also very good.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Anything by F. Van Wyck Mason or Edison Marshall. ....


If it wasn't for Edison Marshall and his book, Yankee Pasha, I doubt that I ever would have met my wife, Wind In Her Hair.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> If it wasn't for Edison Marshall and his book, Yankee Pasha, I doubt that I ever would have met my wife, Wind In Her Hair.


Sounds like there's a story to tell, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Parrothead (May 3, 2009)

The Killer Angels. I'm a chick and I loved it.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Shygal said:


> I enjoyed the Kent Family Chronicles by John Jakes, a lot


When I was about 14 I spent the whole summer reading this series. :sing::sing:


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

I like Dewey Lambdin's naval books, the Sharpe series by Bernard Cornwell, and Sarum by E. Rutherford.


----------

